# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si t instaloj Ubuntu 10.04 n Windows 7 64 bit, INSIDE WINDOWS

## nince_tutes

pershendetje.

Tek Laptopi im: HP Pavilon dv5-1235dx, 4GB RAM, 64 bit, dua t instaloj Ubuntu 10.04 inside windows.

E kam provuar duke shkarkuar dhe ubuntu 10.04 32-bit, dhe ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, por perseri nuk m ecen, edhe pse veprimet i bej n rregull.

M perpara, kur e kam pasur me windows vista 64, bit, e kam instalu inside windows ubuntu 9.10 32-bit.

A ka ndonje experience per kete???
flm.

----------


## ahmed_tr

prsh.

E ke provuar me ubuntu live cd

http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

----------


## nince_tutes

> prsh.
> 
> E ke provuar me ubuntu live cd
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download


po sigurisht q e kam provu, por me .iso, duke i bere mount n nje virtual drive, dhe sic jam n Windows 7, i kam dhene Install Inside Windows.

Nuk ka funxionuar.

T njejten gje kam bere dhe kur kisha windows Vista Ultimate, dhe ka ecur.

----------


## Dorald

@nince_tutes

Hidh nje sy ketu dhe gjej guiden qe te intereson.

----------

